# Dark angel chaplain



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

with all the talk of the new dark angels out soon i decided to dust off some old marine models ive had for a while and give them a new chapter to be and choose the dark angels, i really like the stories ive read of the dark angels and like there fluff concerning the fallen and chaplins so have converted my self a chaplain and hope they get a nice rule set in the new DA dex.


























cheers


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Always good to see another Dark Angels player. =) I can't see the pic from work but I'll check it when I get home.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah dark angels have always been one my fav fluff wise and i cant cant wait to see what they do with the new dex when it hits, but also looking foward to the starter box set.


----------



## Brother Belphor (Jul 26, 2012)

can't wait to see more Dark Angels. I already have a 6000point Da army but i'm always in for more.
k:


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

This model is fantastic. What are all the bits would love to steal your idea for my BA army.


----------



## Rik_Biel (Jul 28, 2012)

Great model - looking forward to seeing it painted up


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

TattooedGreenMan said:


> This model is fantastic. What are all the bits would love to steal your idea for my BA army.


thanks guys, i just getting some spray paint today to give him a coat paint,

he was really simple to make i used the fine cast high marshal helbrecht removed the black templer symbols, i then drilled out his head and follwed a online guide to build skull helmets which is really simple, found here http://fromthewarp.blogspot.co.uk/2010/11/chaplain-skull-helmet-conversion.html , for the weapon i used the hand holding the thunder hammer from the space wolves sprue, but chopped the hammer off and put dark angel symbol, think its used to go on the back pack from the dark angel vet box set. the cloak shield on his shoulder was from the grey knights terminator sprue. its a very simple but i think effective conversion.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

need a littler help ive started to paint this guy, and done the front robes the normal color of DA robes, but wondering if it be good to do the cloak a different color, but not sure what to do.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

done a little more work on him and heres hows he looking at mo 


































still got some work to go but think he coming along ok'ish lol


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i really need to decide on a good color for the cloak , i think it would be to much to have it same color as the normal robes, maybe a deep crimson/purple like some pictures ive seen azarel painted before.

any suggestions?


----------



## Rik_Biel (Jul 28, 2012)

I was thinking a purple/crimson as you were

Should look good


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

yeah hopefully will come out nice, only thing im unsure about on it is the shield thing on the shoulder from a terminator, but dont know what to replace it with tho, any ideas.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the shield would work;if you are worried that it looks too Black Templar you could paint a simple wing and sword design around the skull.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I think the shield would work;if you are worried that it looks too Black Templar you could paint a simple wing and sword design around the skull.


yeah i was thinking doing this, or even painting it the colour to match the company knee pad he is with.


----------



## Spawner105 (Jul 27, 2012)

Awesome conversion! and i like the wing paint idea but i think the knee pad colour would work as well, whatever you prefer man remember its your model.


----------

